
Mikado is the webs fastest template library for building user interfaces - sirinath
https://github.com/nextapps-de/mikado/
======
SahAssar
It seems like in other tests it scores pretty evenly with many other
frameworks/libraries: [https://krausest.github.io/js-framework-
benchmark/current.ht...](https://krausest.github.io/js-framework-
benchmark/current.html)

They say it's because of "The different to other benchmark implementations is,
that the given task is not known before the data was available" here:
[https://github.com/nextapps-
de/mikado/blob/master/bench/READ...](https://github.com/nextapps-
de/mikado/blob/master/bench/README.md#test-goal)

I'm not sure what they mean by that.

